# Record number of members online



## bigblue1ca (Feb 23, 2012)

1021 - Today (Feb 22, 2012) at 16:20:23

Not surprising given the popularity of the 5DIII and today's CR3 status for it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey

The forum has become busy, it's been great. Our moderation log is so bare. I appreciate the civility of the people here, it's great.

The forum will be moving to a dedicated server soon, the 5D3 stuff from today killed the site for a bit. I take it as a compliment!


Thanks
CR


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a great site congratulations


----------



## JR (Feb 23, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> Hey
> 
> The forum has become busy, it's been great. Our moderation log is so bare. I appreciate the civility of the people here, it's great.
> 
> ...



Great site but as you said CR guy, the forum is also great! This is the only online forum I participate because of its attribute and the fact all members are so passionate about photography while being very civil in our posts...

Keep it up CR guy!


----------



## JR (Feb 23, 2012)

...sorry one important thing I forgot to mention is I think one of the reason this forum is getting so popular is that *we have many members here offering really good advice and expertise on photography in general*. I have learn so much personally in the last 12 month just reading and participating in this forum that this is what makes me coming back - that the getting the latest and greatest on our toy adiction!

Jacques


----------



## CowGummy (Feb 23, 2012)

It's a great place to hang out! I check in at least twice a day, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 1, 2012)

CR traffic update: Most Online Today: 1140. Most Online Ever: 1846 (February 27, 2012, 11:22:09 PM)

508 Guests, 57 Users

Most Online Today: 1556. Most Online Ever: 1846 (February 27, 2012, 11:22:09 PM) 

*Most Online Ever: 1863 (March 01, 2012, 10:04:22 PM) *

Congrats Craig. More Visitors/Members==More $$$? ;D


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I have been aware of the traffic coming to the site in recent days. I haven't slept much.  We're working on upgrading performance on the fly and things are coming together well. It's been more than anticipated.

This forum has been a joy to read and the CR forum moderators have done an superb job. I can only ever think of one incident that ever needed serious attention... that's pretty amazing. It's been a positive community and I hope it stays that way.

If it ever gets a negative tone and we can't correct it, I'll just shut it down. All of this should be fun, educational and not too serious.

Thanks everyone
Craig


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 2, 2012)

IT'S A NEW RECORD!!!

Most Online:1863 - March 01, 2012, 10:04:22 PM

Congratulations CR!


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Mar 2, 2012)

Congrats CR, this is by far the best photography related forum I've ever come across. Such helpful and polite members make it a joy to spend so much time on!
Keep up the good work!


----------

